# كتاب مهم جدااا عن اوعيه الضغط - كتاب جديد pressure vessels - casti



## eng_3mr84 (14 أغسطس 2016)

كتاب مهم جدااا عن اوعيه الضغط - كتاب جديد PRESSURE VESSELS - CASTI
للتحميل :

http://www.facebook.com/InspectionA...560465427867/1381731638510737/?type=3&theater

ارجو يكون عون لكل المهتمين بمجال اللحام و التفتيش الهندسي
و انتظروا الجديد مني دوما في مواضيع التفتيش الهندسي
_________________________
اخوكم : عمرو سليمان
استشاري اللحام و الماتريال في دار الهندسه- الرياض
Aramco approved QC Welding Supervisor
CSWIP 3.1 - API 570
LEAD AUITOR ISO 9001:2008
ASME COURSES INSTRUCTOR


----------

